

ShowHN: Learn the Model Method with the Whiteboard - liu3hao
http://ultimath.com/whiteboard/trial/

======
liu3hao
This is a tool my friend and I created after we did a project on the available
drawing tools specifically suited for the the model method used in some
elementary schools. Feedback from all parents and educators welcomed!

